# Brown Thomas Sale



## Joe Nonety

Any forummers buy or spot anything on sale in Brown Thomas that they'd recommend as very good value?
It'd be a bit of a journey for me so I'd like to know it'd be worth my while.


----------



## Sunster

Spent a fortune there the other day. Whether I made my purchases out of neccessity or just because they were good value I'm sure is debatable.
70% off shoes, 40-70% off on jeans and some other selected clothes. 30% off some ties. I think the good thing regarding the present clothes sale is that the items still look very much in fashion (compared to some sales).
Good reductions in homeware also- duvets, pillows, towels etc.


----------



## antimonarch

most of the suff on sale cloths wise is great if you are waste 30" and leg 40" otherwise forget it.


----------



## Cahir

Got a pair of Jimmy Choos for half price in last years sale - wonder if there's any decent ones left this year?


----------



## ClubMan

antimonarch said:
			
		

> if you are waste 30" and leg 40" otherwise forget it.


I put my waste out on Monday for the binmen but forgot to measure it...


----------



## NorfBank

Rock and Republic Jeans for men: 40% off all sizes.
Still looking at 180 notes though.


----------



## ClubMan

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Still looking at 180 notes though.


Are they actually worth 12 pairs of _Penny's _jeans?


----------



## europhile

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Rock and Republic Jeans for men: 40% off all sizes.
> Still looking at 180 notes though.


 
Fools and their money.


----------



## NorfBank

Are they worth 12 pairs of Pennys jeans?
Who knows, the question is a bit off topic.
OP wanted to know was there anything in BT that would be good value. 40% off original price on Summer 06 goods would IMHO be good value.
Everything in BT is going to be at least 12 times more expensive than a similar article in Pennys..


----------



## ClubMan

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Who knows, the question is a bit off topic.


 Not really - it's one measure of whether or not the stuff is good value as the original poster asked.


----------



## DrMoriarty

40%-70% is probably significantly less than BT's mark-up, to begin with... 


			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Are they actually worth 12 pairs of _Penny's _jeans?


What do you know about [broken link removed] that we don't, ClubMan?


----------



## NorfBank

original post: Any forummers buy or spot anything on sale in Brown Thomas that they'd recommend as very good value

Pennys jeans not for sale IN BROWN THOMAS so your point is a moot one. 

On the other hand when a poster asks about the next Pennys sale and whether they should travel to it then we know who can answer such a query. Maybe you can also explain how they can afford to make jeans so cheaply.
Words like sweat and shop spring to mind..


----------



## DrMoriarty

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Words like sweat and shop spring to mind..


...when I think about fashionable brands like Gap, Nike _et al_. Incidentally, did you know that [broken link removed] (born in Penang, Malaysia in 1961 into a family of shoe makers) apparently made his first pair of shoes when he was 11 years old?


----------



## NorfBank

Agreed, GAP is also a store I would not set foot in a la Pennys.
Jimmy Choo, Jimmy Shmoo..have you seen the shoes they do in Pennys at a fraction of the price??


----------



## ClubMan

NorfBank said:
			
		

> original post: Any forummers buy or spot anything on sale in Brown Thomas that they'd recommend as very good value
> 
> Pennys jeans not for sale IN BROWN THOMAS so your point is a moot one.
> 
> On the other hand when a poster asks about the next Pennys sale and whether they should travel to it then we know who can answer such a query. Maybe you can also explain how they can afford to make jeans so cheaply.
> Words like sweat and shop spring to mind..


 Are you implying that _BT Rock and Republic _(or _Rock _and _Republic_?) jeans are some sort of ethical fair trade label so? (Is *your *point on topic?).


----------



## NorfBank

Of course not, just being hypothetical on a future post that may draw on your knowledge of Pennys.

All I'm saying is that a 40% discount on a pair on jeans is good value IMHO which was all the OP asked. I'm sure he didn't envisage such a bountiful can of worms being opened by his post.


----------



## DrMoriarty

I think I'll put up a pair of my own [broken link removed] up for auction, with a _50%_ discount for AAM users... beat that for value! 

_(I take a size or two bigger than the Olsen twins, so you'll get more denim for your money, too...)_


----------



## annR

I went into BTs on Saturday - didn't find any nice shoes at all.  A lot of the ladies clothes seemed to be wedding wear.


----------



## ClubMan

NorfBank said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that a 40% discount on a pair on jeans is good value


Not if they were exorbitantly priced in the first place.


----------



## europhile

You can bet they're still making a profit with 40% off. People are right eejits spending money on "designer" tat. They're like sheep. I mean, have you ever seen anything in your life uglier than a Louis Vuitton bag?


----------



## Marion

I think responsible adults can spend their money as they see fit. I don't think people who buy expensive items are foolish - if they can afford it and they don't put themselves in debt as a consequence.

What is good value? It is subjective.

Marion


----------



## woods

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Maybe you can also explain how they can afford to make jeans so cheaply.
> Words like sweat and shop spring to mind..


Of course we know that all the BT clothes are made by well paid nuns just doing it to relieve the boredom of the nunery


----------



## ClubMan

Well that's another reason for me not to buy there so!


----------



## DrMoriarty

europhile said:
			
		

> I mean, have you ever seen anything in your life uglier than a Louis Vuitton bag?


Yup, his shoes!


----------



## NorfBank

Agreed Marion.
Some people are afraid to spend even though they can well afford to.
Remember "there's no pockets in coffins".


----------



## Cahir

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Agreed, GAP is also a store I would not set foot in a la Pennys.
> Jimmy Choo, Jimmy Shmoo..have you seen the shoes they do in Pennys at a fraction of the price??




Think I'd rather comfort, style and long lasting Jimmy Choo's to uncomfortable, ugly, quick wearing penneys shoes!


----------



## woods

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Agreed Marion.
> Some people are afraid to spend even though they can well afford to.
> Remember "there's no pockets in coffins".


Just because you have more money than others does not entitle you to more of the worlds resources.
I do not mind spending money but I resent being ripped off by someone who thinks that they can charge me 10 times more just because they stuck a fancy lable on it.
That said, I do feel that some brands are better than others but not the ones mentioned.
Then I would not know. In spite of my situation in life I have never had a Louise Vitton bag or shoes and never want to.


----------



## ClubMan

woods said:
			
		

> I resent being ripped off by someone who thinks that they can charge me 10 times more just because they stuck a fancy lable on it.
> 
> Then I would not know. In spite of my situation in life I have never had a Louise Vitton bag or shoes and never want to.


Always read the label carefully. Selling a _Louise Vitton_ bag as a _Louis Vuitton _is definitely a rip off!


----------



## fobs

I was disapointed this year in BT's sale as usually you can get some good quality bedlinen at great deals but this year even though they have 50% off most bedlinen they are all very generic styles and all cream/white that I can get anywhere else. 

I love shoes but didn't venture to their shoe sale as a local shoe shop has fantastic bargains on italian shoes at 75% off so purchased there instead.


----------



## Cahir

After thinking about Jimmy Choos I went there at lunch time.  Found two pairs I wanted but they didn't have my size in either and they were reduced to €147.50 too.  Now I'm upset


----------



## fobs

> After thinking about Jimmy Choos I went there at lunch time. Found two pairs I wanted but they didn't have my size in either and they were reduced to €147.50 too. Now I'm upset


 
That is what I hate about sales after finding the bargain to find they don't have your size ARGH!


----------



## Cahir

Well they had my usual size (5) so I was very happy at first, but I always need a smaller designer size.  Tried on the 4.5 and it was still too big and the 3.5 was too small.  I really wanted them too!


----------



## ClubMan

Cahir said:
			
		

> Well they had my usual size (5) so I was very happy at first, but I always need a smaller designer size.  Tried on the 4.5 and it was still too big and the 3.5 was too small.  I really wanted them too!


 Fascinating stuff. _Shooting the Breeze_ beckons methinks...


----------



## NorfBank

Would the size 4 have been juuuuuust right?
Sorry I digress..


----------



## DrMoriarty

Cahir said:
			
		

> my usual size (5) [...] but I always need a smaller designer size...


Maybe this is part of the 'added value' of expensive designer kit?


----------



## Sapphire

Cahir said:
			
		

> Well they had my usual size (5) so I was very happy at first, but I always need a smaller designer size. Tried on the 4.5 and it was still too big and the 3.5 was too small. I really wanted them too!


 
Fantastic!  I'm heading down now to have a look

Was in there on Saturday.  Got the most beautiful Moschino top for €150 reduced from €750.  Last one and my size, so obviously the shopping Gods meant it for me.
Also got a beautiful DKNY bag for half price (and €117 for a large leather bag is good value no matter what the brand)


----------



## annR

really


----------



## dodo

My sister worked there for years, what they do is take all the good stock into the stockroom and put out the stuff that they want to get rid off,


----------



## casiopea

dodo said:
			
		

> My sister worked there for years, what they do is take all the good stock into the stockroom and put out the stuff that they want to get rid off,


 
Most stores do this, its common practice.


----------



## casiopea

Marion said:
			
		

> I think responsible adults can spend their money as they see fit. I don't think people who buy expensive items are foolish - if they can afford it and they don't put themselves in debt as a consequence.
> 
> What is good value? It is subjective.
> 
> Marion



Well said Marion.  There was a similiar thread sometime back where a girl posted about returning a pair of jeans to BTs and what were her options, as well as some informative replies there was also a lot of "fools and their money" type replies.  People are entitled to ask questions about luxury goods and buy luxury goods should they wish. I dont understand why people have to post non helpful responses like pennys jeans, louis vuitton, fools-and-their-money.  I dont own a car to me its a luxury item, I would never buy a football ticket to watch the bohemians play but I dont call those that do buy cars, bohemian tickets fools.  I do like BTs, I dont like louis vuitton but I dont think someone who buys LV is a fool.  These posts are unconstructive, irrelevant and off topic.


----------



## DrMoriarty

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll have _any_ takers for those autographed jeans...


----------



## Sue Ellen

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder if I'll have _any_ takers for those autographed jeans...


 
You're just looking for money to fund your holidays. How much?


----------



## DrMoriarty

Let's say €1,999 ...with a special, not-to-be-repeated, once-in-a-lifetime 99% discount?


----------



## nelly

Good value in the homeware. I found the clothing stuff was poor enough but went in when the sale was about a week old. Ended up spending my ancient voucher on Steven Pearce table ware that was 30% discounted. If you are into leCruset etc you might find it good value


----------



## Darth Vader

There were 'invitations' sent out to customers informing them of the sale and you needed one of these to enter the store. How do you go about getting these invites? Is there a mailing list?


----------



## CharlieC

In the past if you had a store card- you were sent out an invitation and were allowed in the night before the sale.


----------



## Cahir

Darth Vader said:
			
		

> There were 'invitations' sent out to customers informing them of the sale and you needed one of these to enter the store. How do you go about getting these invites? Is there a mailing list?




I was asked if I wanted to be on a mailing list years ago in the Brown Thomas in Limerick when I was buying some make up.  Have never been asked in Dublin but maybe you can ask the staff to put you on the list.  Couldn't make it to the invite night this year.


----------



## mell61

get yourself onto a mailing list at one of the cosmetic corners, Clinique / clarins / etc, and as well as getting the pre-advise for their promotional activity in BTs, you also get the invite to the early sale.... 
Had a quick look in BT in Dublin yesterday and some good value in bags/shoes if you are a designer sort of person, some bags by Marc Jacobs, Mulberry down by 70% (but still coming in around Eu125-250 for a bag) and lots of the shoes down to half price, including Gucci....
Household had a few 20-30% off stickers, didn't spot any larger discounts going there.


----------



## woods

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Always read the label carefully. Selling a _Louise Vitton_ bag as a _Louis Vuitton _is definitely a rip off!


I am amazed that I got it as close as that. I must know more about labels than I thought.
Not something that I am proud of


----------



## Marion

> I am amazed that I got it as close as that. I must know more about labels than I thought.





Marion


----------



## Ciaran

You can get youself onto the mailing list by emailing them. Check up their website and I think the email address has the words 'customer care' in the title. Just explain that you're interested in being notified about sales etc.


----------



## bskinti

My daughter ran a 50% off sale last Jan in a ladys fashion shop of mine and nearly broke me, warned her never to do that again, left me with a months wages and rent and no profit and had to fully re-stock  afterwords, now with summer sale only on selected items,ie the odd bits and left overs of 1s and 2s and odd thing that didnt sell, but shop is fully stocked still and at least we make on normal items,


----------



## Oilean Beag

Anyone know if there is a sale in Brown Thomas / BT2 starting tomorrow, nothing on their website. Is it worth it ? Budget 300EUR. 

Cheers !


----------



## miselemeas

Well they had Sale signs up in the Dundrum Town Centre branch on Christmas Eve, so I guess it follows through..


----------

